# Help to install plow mount and wiring harness tonight 12/18, tomorrow morning 12/19!!



## afekete (Jan 11, 2009)

As luck would have it, I traded my F150 in for a 2006 Jeep Wrangler Unlimited. Love the Jeep but we need the plow mounted tonight (12/18) or tomorrow 12/19 for this incoming storm.

I've got the mount, wiring harness, and light adapter but no garage or HD tools just in case. All dealers in NJ are booked solid and/or charging a boatload of $$ to install.

I'm in central NJ and will travel to your location, provide incentive = $$, and refreshments and grub.

I'm a bit desperate so any help will be greatly appreciated!

call me at 908-447-3724 or email at [email protected]

thanks,
Andrew


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

Geeze...good luck with that...lousy timing huh?? Hope it works out for you.


----------



## afekete (Jan 11, 2009)

yep, it sucks.. What sucks more is that I ordered the mount at the beginning of the week and my dealer said he would have it in a day or so. However, I called them twice today to get a status and he said that he doesn't know when it will arrive. So I called SnowDogg and they told me that the mounts are backordered for two weeks or so and the dealer knew that, he just didn't tell me.

So....searching around, I found a mount in Doylestwon PA with the light adapters. I'll be there at 8:00am to pick it up and head back to NJ. If anyone is available to help out with an install, I'd greatly appreciate it. 

Call me on my cell at 908-447-3724.

thanks,
Andrew


----------



## afekete (Jan 11, 2009)

all done...install report coming. Met some incredible folks that really stepped up. Jeep is ready to go!!


----------



## dchr (May 9, 2009)

Alright!!xysport Happy for you. Let us know how it went.


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

afekete;915316 said:


> all done...install report coming. Met some incredible folks that really stepped up. Jeep is ready to go!!


That's awesome...can't wait to see the report...happy plowing!


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Giving it a good work out!


----------

